# Eheim 2078 pro 3e



## BEAGLEBASIL (Mar 26, 2005)

Does anyone have this filter and would it be enough for a 125 gallon (72x18x24) tank with about 20 african cichlid? Currently I have 3 emporer 400's but it is much to loud. I know that the eheim 2078 only has one input and 1output. is it ok to tee them so i can have to inputs and 2 outputs in the tank. I know the electronics on the pump are for certain flows. would teeing these affect that flow rate and if so is that OK? Also is that enough filter for this tank or do i need more? Also, do you think that i should install a powerhead? The eheim2078 also comes with a spray bar which i know nothing about. Should i place this out of the water or in the water. Does this produce enough oxygen? 
I know this is alot of questions, but this will be my fathers day gift and i would hate to waste a gift.(ha-ha).


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

After a mess of sending back the fx5 cause it wouldnt fit and then getting the 2080 only to ind out its not the "electronic" finially i got my hands on the pro 3e 2078. I just put mine together last night. I had so much debis is the tank and within a couple hours it was crystal clear. And as for noise. I keep looking at it and putting my hand on it to make sure its running. I cant belive how quiet it is. It is sooo **** queit it makes my air bubbler pump sound like a nusiance. The pump is actually quiter than my computer. I leave the the spray bar just under the water line. it seems to be doing fine. the 2080 had a littlle bit differnt spray bar. but to be honest the set up of the 3e 2078 seems to be better. the filters are more heavy duty. I like that it has a 4th basket instead of just 3 yes they are smaller but i set mine up with the media in the bottom and then substart in the next two and will leave the 4th to put whatever i think the tank might need. everyone was saying how its mostly a bio filter and not a mechanical but after all the stuff it cleared up in a mannor of minutes its gunna be great. I thought i was going to have t second filter to clear up the water but this filter is awesome.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

i dont have the pro3E but i got the pro 3 2080..im loving it .2 inlet and one outlet .moved ton of water .just dont know why the 2078 is more flow than the 2080 and its E but the 2080 is more money than the 2078 ..anyway after tried the 2080 now i wont trade it for anything.


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

yuh, the two inlits are awesome. i wish they made the 2080 in 3e model. its def a BA filter. even the smaller 2078 is overkill in my 85 gal tank. i bet the next series they come out is gunna awesome.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

Place the spray bar below the water surface with the holes angled slightly upward. This will agitate the water surface. If you put the spray bar above the water surface it will be noisy.


----------

